
CES 2017: UK support to tech firms 'an embarrassment' - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38469141
======
lostboys67
Not sure this is news to anyone working in tech in the UK we are still seen by
the "powers that be" as oily engineers.

